# O2 removes wifi tethering fees



## Crispy (Mar 29, 2011)

http://blog.o2.co.uk/home/2011/03/new-tariffs-simplicity-flexibility-and-inclusive-tethering.html

Data is now data, regardless of whether your phone or your wifi sharing uses it. Good move, especially for non jailbroken iphone users .


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2011)

It's not cheap though, with £10 on top of your bill for 1GB/month - and there's no unlimited option.

http://www.o2.co.uk/tariffs/paymonthly


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 29, 2011)

I use less than that over 3G for my phone, iPad and laptop combined though.

I'd definitely think about it if O2 would even let me see my bloody phone bill online.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 29, 2011)

Im really confused....... does moving to a tariff where I can tether mean Ill have to start back at the beginning of my 18 month contract?

It looks like you still have to buy a bolt on to use tethering....... Which for me is pointless, im still on an unlimited data plan, so i might aswell just jailbreak and use that no?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 29, 2011)

It's a bit more pricey for more flexibility. The bigger issue though is O2s shite network. I'm not going back to crawling 'EDGE with 1 bar 3G no matter what part of London I'm in' any time soon...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 29, 2011)

Never understood how they could get away with this for one device and not for others anyhow. I was tethering on Nokia's years ago.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 29, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's a bit more pricey for more flexibility. The bigger issue though is O2s shite network. I'm not going back to crawling 'EDGE with 1 bar 3G no matter what part of London I'm in' any time soon...


 
That's where you're wrong. O2 just had a massive upgrade, they're now the only network to be using the upper echelons of 3G - it's a beautiful thing. Full on HDSPA wherever I go. I even get HDSPA at home when before it was GPRS.

I'm sure it won't last though. It'll get full like everything else.

For now though, O2 pwn all others.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 29, 2011)

3 upgraded their network at the end of last year too and I'm now rarely out of coverage, the speeds are super fast, and the data cheap as chips.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 29, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> That's where you're wrong. O2 just had a massive upgrade, they're now the only network to be using the upper echelons of 3G - it's a beautiful thing. Full on HDSPA wherever I go. I even get HDSPA at home when before it was GPRS.
> 
> I'm sure it won't last though. It'll get full like everything else.
> 
> For now though, O2 pwn all others.


 
Fair enough if that is the case *now* but when I left them in January that wasn't my experience. Interestingly the people I know on O2 are still having the same old shite experience I had.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 29, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Fair enough if that is the case *now* but when I left them in January that wasn't my experience. Interestingly the people I know on O2 are still having the same old shite experience I had.



Where you live/work?

I always think these comments about networks being shit, without any qualification aren't that helpful. As I've moved around the country I've had to change companies, just to get coverage at all! (Although I've lived in out the way places)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 29, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Fair enough if that is the case *now* but when I left them in January that wasn't my experience. Interestingly the people I know on O2 are still having the same old shite experience I had.


 
Yeah, it sucked in Jan. The upgrade happened last week - only works for people with more recent phones capable of high-end HDSPA though.

"O2 has carried out “rigorous customer experience testing” which has shown that users with compatible devices – these devices include the Apple iPhone 4 and iPad 2 – are receiving data 30% faster than before. The tests have also highlighted network capacity has increased by 50%."

http://www.blog.best-mobile-contrac...ew-superfast-3g-900mhz-network-in-london.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 29, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Where you live/work?
> 
> I always think these comments about networks being shit, without any qualification aren't that helpful. As I've moved around the country I've had to change companies, just to get coverage at all! (Although I've lived in out the way places)


 
I live in North London, work in east but travel around London and sometimes beyond for work. Like I say I freely admit this is just my experience but I've spoken to a good few people who've had the same. It may be changing now but as a result of my experience I'm not going anywhere near O2 for a good while until I'm convinced (I remember them saying they'd spent millions doing a big upgrade 18 months ago and it had no real affect so not sure I should believe them now) otherwise.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 29, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, it sucked in Jan. The upgrade happened last week - only works for people with more recent phones capable of high-end HDSPA though.
> 
> "O2 has carried out “rigorous customer experience testing” which has shown that users with compatible devices – these devices include the Apple iPhone 4 and iPad 2 – are receiving data 30% faster than before. The tests have also highlighted network capacity has increased by 50%."
> 
> http://www.blog.best-mobile-contrac...ew-superfast-3g-900mhz-network-in-london.html


 
As I said above I've seen them say similar before.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 29, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> As I said above I've seen them say similar before.


 
Well you'll just have to trust me when I say it's a huge improvement then


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 29, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Well you'll just have to trust me when I say it's a huge improvement then


 
You live in south London right? Will see what it's like for those up here in civilisation.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 29, 2011)

I've noticed fewer random disconnections than I used to, but on the other hand I use wifi a lot more now... I'm in Old Street at the moment and I've still got a shitty Edge signal. (The iPad says it has 3G though for some reason.)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 29, 2011)

Live in south, but work in Farringdon and use phone on train throughout.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 29, 2011)

O2 were given the green light to use their old 900Mhz band for 3G data services recently, many predicted this wouldn't happen.    900Mhz means its got way more punch, goes through walls and windows and lights up previously dead spots.  Also lowers contention on their current 1800Mhz data band.  This can get quite bad in the city.

Also travels further, so fewer base stations needed to be upgraded to offer much improved network coverage.  I can imagine there are a few people at O2 that are quite pleased at that decision.

O2 customers should be delighted because its going to make their data experience so much better.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 29, 2011)

:s been using my android as a wi-fi hot spot for months occassionally? My bill has always been the same?


----------



## grit (Mar 29, 2011)

@ editor I'm on unlimited data for an extra 5er a month.

 Funny that this was just removed I wasnt aware it existed before


----------



## cybershot (Mar 29, 2011)

editor said:


> It's not cheap though, with £10 on top of your bill for 1GB/month - and there's no unlimited option.
> 
> http://www.o2.co.uk/tariffs/paymonthly



Glad I signed up when I did then, to even get 500MB Data now, it would cost an extra £5 a month on what I am currently paying.

Which is £15 for 300 mins unlimited text and unlimited data.


----------

